

Django running on the iPhone, introspecting the phone's sqlite call records - nickb
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacobian/1161717658/

======
henning
Fantastic, all that nice data ready to be forwarded to the NSA for illegal
"mining!"

~~~
palish
Erm.. It's bad that the data is in an easily accessible format?

~~~
henning
No, I'm just suspicious of AT&T.

If Apple would open up the iPhone to third-party apps other than web apps, you
could probably do neat stuff with it.

------
RyanGWU82
As soon as I saw this headline, it made me think

IM IN UR IPHONE

INTROSPECTING UR SQLITE CALL RECORDS

I need to get out more.

~~~
especkman
And I really need to finish doing something with iminuriphone.com

------
jsjenkins168
Any details on how this was accomplished?

~~~
nickb
I'm guessing he installed iPhone toolchain:
<http://iphone.fiveforty.net/wiki/index.php/Toolchain_Project>

~~~
nickb
Check this out: [http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/top/how-to-install-apps-on-
your-i...](http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/top/how-to-install-apps-on-your-iphone-
easily-no-hacking-skills-required-291184.php)

